# Remodeling and fencing



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I talked to hubby last night and he has agreed to remodeling my barn and fencing in another section for the goats!!! I am so excited!!!! I will put the plans on the computer tonight so everyone can see them. I will have actual kidding stalls!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good for you!! Can't wait to see what you come up with :clap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats awesome!!! Good luck!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! I plan on having them removable so I can take them down when I need to. I am still working on the plans...have to do them on the computer now and then I will post them.


----------

